# "pigeon" in cypriot greek



## dersu

Pigeon is περιστέρι or περιστερά (poetic?) in standard Greek. I once heard a different word from a Cypriot, can anyone help me recall?


----------



## Δημήτρης

πεζούνι (, το).


----------



## shawnee

Το *πιτσούνι* που χρησιμοποιείται;


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Το *πιτσούνι* που χρησιμοποιείται;



Ξέρω ότι σημαίνει περιστεράκι (squab) αλλα ο Δημήτρης θα γνωρίζει καλύτερα


----------



## Δημήτρης

«πιτσούνι»; Δεν έχω ξανακούσει τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη στα Κυπριακά, μόνο τα -μάλλον- υποκοριστικά της:
«πιτσουνούι», «πιτσουνούθκια»
περιγράφουν ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος περιστεριού (λεπτομέρειες δεν ξέρω, η ορνιθολογία δεν είναι το φόρτε μου)

Ίσως είναι λέξη κάποιας άλλης διαλέκτου.


----------



## orthophron

πιτσούνι είναι το μικρό περιστέρι. Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ) από Περιστεριώτες και μη) κυρίως για ένα ερωτευμένο ζευγάρι: "τα πιτσουνάκια".
etymol. < piccione
*Περιστεριώτης : κάτοικος Περιστερίου, μιας συνοικίας της Αθήνας


----------



## apmoy70

Και η «δεκαοχτούρα» είναι ένα είδος περιστεριού (collared dove νομίζω λέγεται στα αγγλικά) που κάνει τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο (_coocoo-coo_ στ'αγγλικά, _δεκαοχτώ _στα ελληνικά, εξ ου και δεκαοχτούρα)


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Το *πιτσούνι* που χρησιμοποιείται;



Πώς και μας διέφυγε shawnee; Εδώ τα  πιτσούνια δεν είναι η ονομασία εκείνων των λουλουδιών ;......aka petunia


----------



## Akritas

apmoy70 said:


> Και η «δεκαοχτούρα» είναι ένα είδος περιστεριού (collared dove νομίζω λέγεται στα αγγλικά) που κάνει τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο (_coocoo-coo_ στ'αγγλικά, _δεκαοχτώ _στα ελληνικά, εξ ου και δεκαοχτούρα)


 

I believe that 'δεκαοχτούρα' is 'wood pigeon' but this needs confirming.


----------



## dersu

Wood-pigeon (_Columba palumbus_ L.): Φάσσα    
Eurasian Collared Dove - Kumru (_Streptopelia decaocto_ Friv.) Δεκοχτούρα  
Turtle Dove (_Streptopelia  turtur_ L.): Τρυγόνι


----------



## dersu

http://www.ornithologiki.gr/gr/wob/grchecklist.htm


----------

